
Fragmentation in the Ruby Community - duck
http://hawkins.io/2014/05/fragmentation_in_the_ruby_community/
======
walski
With all due respect, I would strongly disagree here. Rails is big, for sure.
But beyond that there is soo much going on at the language level (best example
here are the awesome folks working on MRI and Rubinius), Ruby (not Rails) is
taught in universities today, we have strong companies backing all sorts of
Ruby craziness (check the weekly GitHub newsletter and their staff picks) and
last but not least Rails itself is helping the development of core Ruby by its
sheer size and it's excellent habit of trying to target the latest Ruby
versions with every new release, these days.

Don't get me wrong, there definitively is way to improve and make people more
aware of how Ruby can be outside of Rails but I don't think Rails is poisoning
our ecosystem, quite to the contrary it is one of Ruby's biggest asset.

Every language has it's chasms. Python seems to split on 2 vs. 3, JS can't
decide on a solid tool chain for longer than 3 weeks and Ruby has the big
Rails/Ruby divide. Only thing we can do is embrace diversity and create
opportunities for those in the other camp to tinker with some of the things we
love.

